# Sinnvoll/machbar? Web Anwendung und EJB auf versch. Servern?



## TheCritter (21. Apr 2011)

Ist das machbar bzw. sinnvoll wenn ich eine Web anwendung so aufteile dass der Web-Teil auf bspw Tomcat läuft und die Beans, Hibaernate auf einem Application Server? Nutzen würde ich auch gerne Seam.


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2011)

Das gehört zu den Grundeigenschaften von JEE.


----------



## TheCritter (21. Apr 2011)

Soweit ist das schon klar, aber kann ich da auch Seam nutzen? Seam müsste ich dann sicherlich auf beiden Servern einbinden? Der Hintergrund ist, ich möchte den schwergewichtigen JBoss nicht nutzen und würde lieber 2 leichtgewichtige Server nutzen wie z.B. Tomcat und OpenEJB bzw OpenEJB im Tomcat integriert.
Über OpenEJB finde ich aber kaum Informationen.


----------



## FArt (24. Apr 2011)

Woher hast du die Information "JBoss ist schwergewichtig" und was ist daran schwergewichtig?

Siehe mein anderes Posting: nimm JBoss und gut ist.


----------



## TheCritter (26. Apr 2011)

Naja, der benötigt 1min zum starten. Außerdem benötigt der 1GB und mehr an RAM.


----------



## FArt (26. Apr 2011)

TheCritter hat gesagt.:


> Naja, der benötigt 1min zum starten. Außerdem benötigt der 1GB und mehr an RAM.



Stimmt beides so nicht.


----------



## TheCritter (26. Apr 2011)

Ok, der Start kann auch noch länger dauern wenn man was deployed hat 
Aber mal im Ernst, Eclipse und damit was bei einem Standard JBoss deployed und dann kam  bei meinem Rechner mit 4GB (ok, ohne Swap) ich hätte nicht genug Speicher und Anwendungen müssten geschlossen werden. Hat nur noch Firefox und den Totalcommander offen.

Der Minimal Server startet natürlich ähnlich schnell wie der Tomcat. Kann aber auch genau so wenig.
Bei dem Standard Server habe ich aber noch keine echte Möglichkeit gefunden den abzuspecken. In der Admin-Console die bestimmt 2min lädt habe ich keine Option dazu gefunden.


----------



## FArt (28. Apr 2011)

TheCritter hat gesagt.:


> Ok, der Start kann auch noch länger dauern wenn man was deployed hat
> Aber mal im Ernst, Eclipse und damit was bei einem Standard JBoss deployed und dann kam  bei meinem Rechner mit 4GB (ok, ohne Swap) ich hätte nicht genug Speicher und Anwendungen müssten geschlossen werden. Hat nur noch Firefox und den Totalcommander offen.
> 
> Der Minimal Server startet natürlich ähnlich schnell wie der Tomcat. Kann aber auch genau so wenig.
> Bei dem Standard Server habe ich aber noch keine echte Möglichkeit gefunden den abzuspecken. In der Admin-Console die bestimmt 2min lädt habe ich keine Option dazu gefunden.



Natürlich kann der Start etwas dauern, wenn eine große Applikation deploy wird. Der Rest sind OSI-Layer 8 Probleme: du musst schon wissen wie so etwas sinnvoll und für deine Bedürfnisse administriert wird. Wir haben JBoss produktiv mit einer großen Applikation (Deployemt von über 100 Jars, 20 Services, 50 EJBs, insgesamt 380 MB) am Start. Der Start dauert ca. 3 Minuten (inklusive Vorwärmen der Persistenzcaches) und der Speicher ist auf 2 GB Heap eingestellt.
Zu Testzwecken bzw. währen der Entwicklung ist das alles natürlich kleiner und schnelller.


----------

